# Hi



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome...... good choice on survivor genetics.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

When I as five, I was afraid of anything with wings, escpecially if it had anything resembling a stinger.

Welcome to the forum Todes.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Sounds like you'll be getting all kinds of info to share with us. Glad you're here!


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Reading is good..doing is better.... Welcome, and post any questions you have, lots of good people here to help you out..


----------

